

 Androids are going to take our jobs, and that’s great - delinka
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/02/androids-are-going-to-take-our-jobs-and-thats-great/

======
delinka
And this would be my response, should I become an android-investing
capitalist: Take my profits, create a community, and invite people a family
unit at a time to live there (as profits increase, invite more people); you
get a place to live, food to eat, and all you have to do is learn to fix the
androids when they break. We can all be leisurely, except that once-in-awhile
when an android needs a-fixin'.

